

Anti-vaccines movement leading to first spanish case of Diphtheria in 28 years - pvaldes
http://www.healthmap.org/site/diseasedaily/article/spain-first-case-diphtheria-1986-61315

======
pvaldes
Unfortunately the child could not beat the disease finally and has died.

